# Caffiene and modafinil too much?



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Never used modafinil before but got a high tolerance to stims

Usually start the day with 300mg of caffiene and was planning on throwing in a 200mg tab of modafini, after looking into it im seeing mixed opinions on combining the two

Anyone have any experience with these two stacked pre workout, what kind of dosage did you use and how (if) did it differ from your usual caffiene consumption?


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

swole troll said:


> throwing


 Weird quote bug here but I use Modafinil and drink about 3 Red Bulls a day, no issues yet.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jchpowell said:


> Weird quote bug here but I use Modafinil and drink about 3 Red Bulls a day, no issues yet.


 That's good to know, I didn't want to take the modafinil then find im lagging all day with caffiene withdrawals


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

Iv used both in conjunction when studying for exams. Found it just amplified the effects of the mod and caused me to spin round in circles for hours, focusing on one point.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

2o16 said:


> Iv used both in conjunction when studying for exams. Found it just amplified the effects of the mod and caused me to spin round in circles for hours, focusing on one point.


 Did you find it help with exam studying ? contemplating trying it soon for exams


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> Did you find it help with exam studying ? contemplating trying it soon for exams


 Gonna be honest not really, just found id be so engrossed in one point it turned out to be counter productive.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

2o16 said:


> Gonna be honest not really, just found id be so engrossed in one point it turned out to be counter productive.





DubSelecta said:


> Did you find it help with exam studying ? contemplating trying it soon for exams


 Would have to agree. I used some modafanil whilst doing my dissertation. Didn't get anything from it that a few large black coffees didn't do


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Modafinil helps me focus more though I do suffer from ADHD. If you're looking for study enhancement isn't Ritalin and Adderall the go to drugs?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

adderall so expensive and hard to find here


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

There has been a lot written about Modinafil and how it helps with exam revision, improves focus etc. First time I tried it, I went to the gym a few hours after and it is probably the most focussed I've been during a training session. I wasn't super focussed or getting any buzz from it; just more focussed than if I had not taken it.

I've revised for study using it. I'm not that overwhelmed by it. If someone is using it to study through the night when it's usually their bed time, it would suggest to me that time management is the issue and not enough time has been put aside to study.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I think it's overkill.

Caffeine for physical fatigue and modafinil for extra mental focus/stimulation IMO


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i def think one or other. i prefer neither personally


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I debated trying modafinil for study recently.. turned out that all that was actually needed was a little more sleep.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I would just do one or the other personally, stacking the two seems like overkill.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

thanks for the advice guys

think ill start 2 weeks on 2 weeks offing the two as my tolerance to caffeine is ridiculous and develops very quickly


----------

